# IBS and feeling numbness and tingly in hands, arms, feet, legs and tonge



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

Hi! I am new here and I have a question? Does anyone ever feel tired, lightheaded, dizzy, numbing and tingly in feet, legs, hands, arms and tonge? Sometimes it gets so bad I cannot move or make a fist very well almost as if I will pass out. I have lost aprox. 24lbs in 4-6 months. I get headaches, nausea, alomost everyday. The Doc's have put me on eat this not that diet. I do my best to follow it and the weight still comes off. They keep telling me to monitor the situation. I have also had a hysterectomy a year ago and I dont know if all this is caused by lack of not enough estrogen, the doctor says that I am getting enough from my meds or if I am now getting malnutritiond. I am tired of all the medication, I just pray for a miracle, that one day I wake up and I am normal. Lets face it, eating out in a restraunt is almost impossible. I keep nutragrain bars, along with granola bars and medication in my purse at all times, I just never know when the occasion will rise for the need of either. I am nervous, waiting for the moment, that something will act up while I am with my family doing family things. Its sad realy, dont you think. With IBS there will never again be such a thing as a normal life ever again. I hope someone relates to my symptoms. Thank you for your time.


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

Hello -Like many, I gave up sugar in order to help my ibs - and suddenly I had the same symptoms you describe. Mine were caused by a severe reaction to aspartame - so severe in fact that I ended up in the hospital on the 4th of July. Have you been drinking a lot of diet sodas or other sugar free foods?Since I have stopped using products with aspartame, I have had no more problems.*****Visit http://ibsinfo.homepage.com to see how I have become symptom-free thru diet alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi! I am responding to myself to let everyone know, I found out what my problem was. I have had major surgery aprox. 1 year ago and between all of the medicine I am taking which are 4, one in particular was not co-insiding with the others, I am fine now. So thank you for reading and for the one that responded thank you aswell. I never drink anything diet, or eat anything sugar free. My Aunt is a nurse and we sat on the phone and went through my meds and side effects and recieved the answer. I feel much better.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I was going to suggest a side effect of a medication you may be on but you got it.Now have you tried the calcium supplement to help control diarrhea attacks it really works for a lot of us. Email if you have questions.Linda


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

can i have some updates on this thread please


----------

